# Dexter's Stain Remover



## passthebottle (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody remember Dexters stain remover. I recently picked up some "old bottle " magazines on e-bay from the late eighties and early ninetys and in every edition is an ad for Dexter's. It claims to cure and remedy sick glass and remove any type of stain in minutes and can be used over and over again. Was wondering if any of the oldtimers remember using this or if anybody knows if it is still available. Sounds to good to be true!


----------



## Humabdos (Nov 21, 2007)

*Dexter's Stain Remover* advertised as "a cure & remedy for sick glass ... for all stained antique glass ... mineral, rust, and calcium deposits".
 Send inquiries with SASE to 15140 Washington St., Riverside, CA 92506.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Only an amatuer would use Dexter Sundberg's crap. It is nothing more than diluted Hydroflouric Acid that will eat any old glass if left in the solution for an extended length of time. You are far better served to use a Muriatic acid solution to remove rust and organic materials, followed by a thorough cleaning in a properly constructed machine. 

 Is that stuff even sold any longer? With all the bad reviews that guy received, I figured that it would have been off the market forever. Stay completely clear of that product.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 29, 2009)

One hellofa bump here, but check out what came with a lot of bottles I picked up today.  Got 8 bottles of the stuff.  I'll throw some commons in it and see how it goes.  The warning on it's pretty scary.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 31, 2009)

sick im looking forward to seeing what that stuff does.


----------



## glass man (Aug 4, 2009)

COOL THIS CAME UP!  I STARTED COLLECTING IN THE 70S,BUT NEVER HAD THE MONEY FOR THIS STUFF AND ALWAYS WONDERED ABOUT IT! THE "USE AT YOUR OWN RISK" WRITTEN WOULD HAVE GIVEN ME SECOND THOUGHTS! YES I SAW THE AD FOR YEARS!! JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Aug 4, 2009)

I LIKE THE PART ON THE BOTTLE WHERE IT SAYS IF GLASS IS FROSTED AFTER DRYING DO NOT USE IT AGAIN . I TRIED HYDROFLOURIC ACID , YOU CAN BUY IT BY THE GALLON IN ANY A/C REPAIR SHOP . I TRIED AN AQUA  MC CLEANS VOLCANIC , IT WAS THE FROSTIEST THING YA EVER SAW AFTERWARDS . THINK I GAVE IT AWAY . IT WILL ETCH GLASS SEVERELY  , ALSO DO NOT BREATHE FUMES . WORKS GREAT ON ALUMINUM AND COPPER COILS THOUGH .         SAM


----------



## athometoo (Aug 4, 2009)

SORRY JUST FOUND THIS ARTICLE ON DEXTERS . 
http://books.google.com/books?id=aIjkXcoWfjcC&pg=PA187&lpg=PA187&dq=DEXTERS+STAIN+REMOVER&source=bl&ots=gPO0ie97Em&sig=Ns4QybeTQLpB3l4XF9g50zz7PY8&hl=en&ei=YEt4SuXWOp6-tAOu2rHODw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## Flasks (Mar 14, 2020)

CALDIGR2 said:


> Only an amatuer would use Dexter Sundberg's crap. It is nothing more than diluted Hydroflouric Acid that will eat any old glass if left in the solution for an extended length of time. You are far better served to use a Muriatic acid solution to remove rust and organic materials, followed by a thorough cleaning in a properly constructed machine.
> 
> Is that stuff even sold any longer? With all the bad reviews that guy received, I figured that it would have been off the market forever. Stay completely clear of that product.


I guess I'm an amatuer, but never considered myself as such as I've used Dexter's for more years than you probably are old. I only had one bottle that "frosted" after cleaning several dozen rare bitters, mineral waters, sodas and inks of Civil War vintage that I dug.  I always tested a small drop on the base first, and not leaving it in contact with the glass longer than 5-10 minutes to check it. As to tumbling....very few advanced collectors will touch a "tumbled" bottle. Tumbling a bottle is like re-bluing a prized rifle or handgun. If more people would read and FOLLOW the instructions they will have success with Dexters.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just another quack cure i guess. Lol


----------



## JarDoctor (Oct 28, 2020)

Definitely do not want to ever use it.  We almost ruined a very expensive jar back in the 80s with this stuff.


----------

